# Italian PM calls Angela Merkel an "Unfuckable lard ass"



## Article 15 (Sep 16, 2011)

> Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi was caught on tape referring to the German Chancellor Angela Merkel as an &#8220;unfuckable lard-arse&#8221;.
> 
> The loose-lipped Berlusconi made the disparaging remark (&#8220;culona inchiavabile&#8221; in Italian) during a July phone call with an Italian journalist that was recorded by police.
> 
> In the same call, the Italian Prime Minister described Italy as a &#8220;shitty&#8221; country&#8221; that &#8220;sickened&#8221; him.



Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi | Angela Merkel | Mediaite



Having my google email alerts set for Merkel+unfuckable has finally paid off.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 16, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> > Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi was caught on tape referring to the German Chancellor Angela Merkel as an unfuckable lard-arse.
> >
> > The loose-lipped Berlusconi made the disparaging remark (culona inchiavabile in Italian) during a July phone call with an Italian journalist that was recorded by police.
> >
> ...





and, burlesquoni is right on this one.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 16, 2011)

Classy..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTQY1Aw9zcs]Bush Creeps Out German Chancellor, Controversial Footage - YouTube[/ame]

He must be trying to top Bush as the international lout of the century.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 16, 2011)

+ points for vulgar creativity.


----------

